# 1962 Gibson Dove Worth ?????



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

My father in-law is the orginal owner of a 1962 Gibson Dove Acoustic Cherry Sunburst. I'm trying to get a baseline figure for what it might be worth. Different sites are saying different prices. Ebay/Kijiji/ etc... give different prices for similiar guitars.

It's in pristine condition, he keeps it tuned down 1/2 step, lets it breath out on a stand with rags under the neck and base of the guitar, lives near the ocean (NL), so its never too hot. He uses extra lights so there's less tension on the neck. There's not even pick marks as he is a finger player.

What do others think this guitar would be worth? I'm trying to get him to insure it just in case something happens to it/house/burglary etc...

Any and all info is appreciated....


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Last Years Vintage Guitar Guide puts a '62 'burst Dove in top condition at US$5200.00 Natural top would be US$5800.00 (rarer) This appears to be the first year for this guitar.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a 1959 J45 that has an appraised value of $4500.00, there is a low value for each year and model and a high, because of the condition of mine it was appraised above the high. I would not rely on ebay or craigslist pricing. Try and find a qualified appraiser in your area and yes get it insured. Some insurance companies do not want to insure any type of musical instrument as they feel they are to easy to dispose of and then claim insurance.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Wiley, Mike is just about as close to the button as you can get for insureance purposes, on the retail side you'd be looking at $6500.00 - $7200.00 for a replacement. The finish on it is actually called an Antique Cherry finish.
They can go for higher if the condition is closer to the 100% and if you still have the original case ( and more if you have the original paper work ). Ebay and craigslist will give you an average of what they sell for but it just depends on the day and the bidders out there looking and also if you have two buyers who really want the guitar well then look out.
Please make sure also that he does get an appraisal and lots of photo's with as much info as he can garner, like him with it in his house and such ( some insurance companies can be picky ).ship


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

He has the orignal case and paperwork, heck for all I know he still has the receipt tucked away somewhere.

I was looking at this Vintage site which gave prices of:

Vintage Gibson Guitars: Gibson Dove Guitar

$5000-$7000 for 2008 with an 18% increase yearly+

Say $6000x1.18= 7080 for 2009

$7080X1.18=$8354.40 for 2010

$8354.40X1.18=$9858.19 for 2011

Even more if his guitar is valued closer to the $7000 mark which it might just be...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

wiley said:


> He has the orignal case and paperwork, heck for all I know he still has the receipt tucked away somewhere.
> 
> I was looking at this Vintage site which gave prices of:
> 
> ...


Whoa there. I don't think *any *vintage instruments have increased in value since 2008. Most have decreased, and many substantially. 

I think Mike is pretty close at around $5000.


----------



## tpbiii (Nov 15, 2010)

> Last Years Vintage Guitar Guide puts a '62 'burst Dove in top condition at US$5200.00 Natural top would be US$5800.00 (rarer) This appears to be the first year for this guitar.


Actually, the 2011 value is down -- $4K-$5K. I think that (probably accurately) reflects the current softness in the vintage market.

The 60s era in general is a transition period between the highly regarded prewar, wartime, and immediate post war instruments and the more poorly regarded 70s stuff. Both the Hummingbird and the Dove were introduced as folk revival guitars -- with a more blended fullish sound than the earlier models. Most of them have laminated back and sides.

They are fancy of course, and that is appealing to some.

Let's pick,

-Tom


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Value does not matter if you cannot find a buyer.


----------

